# 7W palm light and spring cleaning...



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi, All. 

I barely even got 6 months out of the palm light (the older style with gooseneck), and it's already dead. I'm not aware of any way to replace the bulb, so I'm ready to chuck it. Only thing is, it came with a ballast thingamijig. Is there any use for it, or should that go in the trash with the light? 

Thanks.

-Naomi


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

If it's the one I'm thinking of, you should be able to pull the old bulb out and get a new one. I know Home Depot sells 7W PC bulbs, but not sure on their color temp.


----------

